# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  طهر قلبك من الذنوب والمعاصى

## أمين المكتبة

إن الله تبارك وتعالى لم يخلق الإنسان ليستكثر به من قلة
ولا ليستأنس به من وحدة، وإنما خلقه ليعبده طويلا، ويذكره كثيرا
ويسبحه بكرة وأصيلا..
ولا تصح العبادة إلا من أصحاب القلوب الصافية السليمة..
والقلوب يعكر صفوها، ويكدر سلامتها كثرة الذنوب وتتابعها
فإن العبد إذا أذنب نُكِتت في قلبه نكتة سوداء
فإن تاب ونزع صقل قلبه
وإذا لم يتب وأتبع الذنب بآخر نُكِتت في قلبه نكتة أخرى
الكتاب بعنوان
تطهير القلوب من جراحات الذنوب



للتحميل إضغط هنا
شاركوا معنا فى نشر العلم
شارك بنشر كتاب
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

